# Quality Setup



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

NOW THIS is what a quality breeders setup looks like, Hands down one of the best I have EVER seen.
scroll to the bottom of the page to see it!

http://www.wayoflifegamedogs.com/gallery.htm


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Holy Cow how awsome would that bee that is one of the best i have ever seen those people really have it going on!!!!!


----------



## gigglehush (Dec 8, 2006)

You're right. This is awsome... lucky dogs!


----------



## bully (May 27, 2006)

Thats a damn nice setup hopefully when I get moved into my new place and all goes well my setup will be that nice.


----------



## mirzamujanic (Dec 21, 2006)

dogs living better then i am


----------



## *Titan James* (Dec 6, 2006)

You said it Old Fort. Hands down one of the best!!!


----------



## KingofthePIT (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice kennels, real good!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

That was nice. Poor hogs.


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> That was nice. Poor hogs.


Yep, poor hogs....messed with the wrong dogs :snap:

I wanna die and be reincanated at that kennel


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I do dislike the fact that kill hogs but that is a super nice set-up. i would love to have set-up like that if I ever win a million I will have that nice.


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> I do dislike the fact that kill hogs but that is a super nice set-up. i would love to have set-up like that if I ever win a million I will have that nice.


Before anyone ever thought of fighting them pit bulls were baiting wild boars.... just like the spanish versions were baiting BULLS!


----------

